# Movies



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought we should have a thread where people recommend movies. I like hearing other people's inputs on new realeases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok the reason for this thread was :
-Miracle at St. Anna

WOW. Seriously. WOW. I cried in that movie, it was really good. I enjoyed it. Kinda long (3hrs) but had it been shorter it wouldn't have been as great.

what have you seen lately?


----------



## Rennah (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you seen Son of Rambow?
You should. It is hilarious.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it out on theaters or DVD?

Im going to see my best friends girl tonight! yay! I also will see eagle eye sometime this week.

And tomorrow Forgetting Sarah marshall and Iron man out on DVD movie night!


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ghost Town! With Ricky Gervais. I saw it with my mom on Saturday and I have never before been in a movie theatre where the ENTIRE theatre was laughing out loud at everything. It was so funny and sad and just really great.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 30, 2008)

Oooh! I didn't realize it came out already! I wanna see it. Is it sad that I wanna see HSM3 but no one will come w/ me? haha lol

and My best friends girl was ok. Its not worth paying for it though. Few cheap laughs.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Is it out on theaters or DVD?

Im going to see my best friends girl tonight! yay! I also will see eagle eye sometime this week.

And tomorrow Forgetting Sarah marshall and Iron man out on DVD movie night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's out on DVD.

I love Iron Man! Haven't seen F.S.Marshall...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 30, 2008)

We just watched Iron Man today [my bro in law bought it on blu-ray], I LOVED it! So did hubby. We only wish that we'd seen it in the theater! Can't wait for the next one. Robert Downey Jr is making a great come back.

I have quite a few movies on my "to see" list. Miracle At St. Anna, Eagle Eye, Blindness, and Lake View Terrace. 

I am also really looking forward to Twilight. I just picked up the book though, so I'm hoping that I can finish it fast enough ha!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

I really want to see Blindness.  Hope to catch it over the weekend.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 1, 2008)

Omg Blindness!! I cannot wait to see it, I love all Gael Garcia movies (except the science of sleep). 

Dude I saw F.S.M 5 times in theaters, and Iron Man 6 ( i have friends that work in theater.) It was sooo good! And the DVD for F.S.M is even funnier.

I got to see a special screening of "The Ugly Truth" w/ Gerard Butler and Katherine Heighl it was FUNNY!! Very raunchy and crude language but funny.


----------

